# Content Approval Before Being Posted?



## brucebenjamin (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm new to this forum and so far I've made 5 posts.  Well, only 4 have actually made it to the forum.  Every post I've made has been delayed with a note saying my post will be reviewed by a moderator before actually being posted, (Or words to that effect).  I'm not sure how long ago it was, (Maybe an hour so far?) but I attempted to make my 5th post and it still hasn't been posted to the forum.  

Is this standard procedure for everyone?  Or is it just for newbies?  Or is it just for me?  I've been an active member of at least 2 or 3 dozen forums on all sorts of topics over the past 15 years and I've *never* seen this policy before.  It seems a bit heavy handed to me.  I understand wanting to keep the forum clean and free from garbage but in my opinion this is going way over the top.  I read over the forum rules post and I didn't see anything referring to this policy.  What gives?

Bruce


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 14, 2009)

I apologize that you do not like the fact that we have this in place.  The reason this happens is because of a spam filtering software that we have installed. If you are new and have less than 5 post and certain words are posted in the thread then it will be flagged. 

Since you have the required 5 post you should be fine going fwd. I hope you understand. If not you can pm me and we can discuss this.

Thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 14, 2009)

bruce - 

i don't mean to step on the toes of the admin, but i can vouch for their concerns and would like to reassure you that it is nothing whatsoever against you but more for your protection. 

on my forum we have issues where some spambot selling v-i-a-g-r-a (or worse!)! will join and then start posting up and down the entire forum with some very inappropriate ads. in addition to this, those spambots (my term for them) posing as members usually also have access to member accounts and can possibly get personal information such as email addresses, birthdates etc.

it got so bad at my place that we finally had to modify the new members procedure to manually activate each new member before any posts can be made. it slows down the process a bit, but it works 100% of the time.

anyway, i say hats off to the staff for this sensible measure. some delay in the first five posts is a small price to pay for the benefit of stopping the spam.

by the way, welcome to the SMF! we're glad to see you here and look forward to your participation here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Bruce anything that the mods or admins do here is for the protection of the members, maybe some don't always agree with what is done but it is done for a reason.

I just set my forum to invite only because I got tired of looking up IP addresses from Poland, Russia, Nigeria, etc.

I have even thought about closing it down and I have had it up since early 2005.  I have gotten out of the online selling anyway so to me that would not be a big deal.

Besides there are too many v-i-a-g-r-a, extends, & Similar ads on TV which I can't control so I am not about to let them on a site where I can have it my way.


----------



## wayneboian (Sep 14, 2009)

I am glad that they keep the selling v-i-a-g-r-a ads out. I use the low and slow method of cooking to soften my meat so I have do use for ads to stiffen my meat.  ; )


----------



## brucebenjamin (Sep 15, 2009)

Ugh!  I think this is precisely the sort of humor the filters should be filtering.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  Honestly though, while this doesn't offend me at all I really wouldn't let either my 11 year old boy or especially my 14 year old daughter read this.  But since they're not looking over my shoulder I'll just give it one of these. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bruce


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

Bruce,

By your post count you now have 8...smoke on my friend and post away...now they'll get right through!  While you are at it, post some Qview too!


----------



## brucebenjamin (Sep 15, 2009)

To everyone who replied to my post, thanks.  Brian, (Admin) and I discussed this via PM and I understand the reasons for the added security.  It's unfortunate that it's necessary.  I'm currently involved with a few woodworking and cooking forums and I don't think they have any problem with spam.  Or at least none that I've seen.  I wonder how they avoid it.  Maybe a better question would be, I wonder _how long_ they will avoid it.  

And how does this all tie into the smoking of various meats into succulent, lip smackin' goodness?  I dunno but I will tell you that my ProQ Excel 20 triple stacker smoker will be here in less than 24 hours!  I'm gonna go now and sit on the sidewalk and wait for the FedX guy to show up now tomorrow.  I probably should bring a pillow, it's going to be a long night.

Bruce


----------



## brucebenjamin (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, it's going smoothly now.  But the Qview will have to wait until I get the new smoker up and running.  I could post a pic of the spaghetti I had for dinner but I don't think it would have the same effect.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bruce


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Spammers do not care if it ties into the content of the sites they spam, their objective is to get their trash on as many sites as they can.  

They hope some idiot will think what a great deal and send them some money.

Same objective of all the *Nigerian 419* scams, they are looking for people who are not internet savvy to take advantage of...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well bruce I'm glad that Brian was able to help you with this problem. It is cause of them this place is so GOOD and a pleasure to be here without anything bothering us while we are here. So Thanks To Them All


----------



## ddave (Sep 17, 2009)

They probably avoid it the same way SMF avoids it.  By having methods in place to "whack it" before it becomes seen by the general membership.  I have been a member here since March 2008 and I can recall seeing maybe 5 spam posts.  That tells me that the Mods and Admins are doing one heck of a job behind the scenes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Prior to this thread and Brian's explanation, I would have assumed that spam just wasn't a problem here because I haven't seen any in a long time.  But clearly it is still a problem and is being handled very well by the mod/admin staff here.

Thanks for all your hard work, folks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## ronp (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with you Dave, haven't seen but maybe 5 in a year and a half. Great job by the mods.


----------



## alx (Sep 17, 2009)

DITTO^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

